# Lost wreck anchor



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Lost a wreck (rebar) anchor with 25' of windlass chain around the Gilchrest reef. My best guess (we were there at night) would be the western side of the reef. Reward if found. Cell: 850-637-4351. Thanks, Brian :help:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Talk to SeaLark he might get it for you. He does that kind of thing, diving & recovery.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

He did and I did look but didn't cover the west side very good. I will get out again by Tuesday. If someone finds it and returns it to him Ill give you a 8 lb Danforth type anchor free.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Went again Sun. Dove the West side didn't find or see any anchors. Someone else might have found it. Hope it gets returned.


----------



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all responses and effort to find it. Of course the offer stands. More or less looking to replace the 25' of windlass chain.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I have 30 foot of Stainless steel chain and a danforth I'd sell for something.. Found them a year or so ago and tried to find the owner here with no luck


----------

